# Question about head swap



## redrocket04 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello im fairly new but I wamted to know if I could swap a ls2 243 head onto my 04 ls1 but yet still keep my ls1 typhoon intake?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes. I'd get it milled down 0.020-0.030 to get a compression bump and then measure for push rods to get the correct preload for your lifters.


----------



## redrocket04 (Nov 13, 2013)

Is there a way to do that without pulling a rod to measure it as far as I know the internals r all stock

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Buy a $20 Comp Cams push rod checker.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

redrocket04 said:


> Is there a way to do that without pulling a rod to measure it as far as I know the internals r all stock
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You have to pull a rod out but that is incredibly easy man. Your going to have to remove them all to replace the head as it is?? So it's a moot point.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

